# MY 13 year olds first Buck Pronghorn



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

While the masses were distracted with the opening of Deer season, we took a ride up to try and fill my 13 year olds Pronghorn tag. We saw over 800 pronghorn and while there were a few nice ones, they were pretty skittish. We kept looking and right at dusk stumbled into a pair of really nice bucks.

I told my boy to get down and get ready, the "big one" is on the left. They fed straight towards us at 175 yards not offering a shot, the "smaller" buck kept crossing in front of the larger one. Eventually with maybe 10 minutes of shooting light left, the smaller buck moved over from blocking a shot at the larger buck. When he was clear I told my boy "shoot Him!" as I watched through my binoculars.

*BOOM* went his rifle and the smaller buck tipped over. He somehow got them mixed up and shot the "one on the left" which I originally told him to shoot at, even though they had swapped places. He was pretty disappointed but I told him don't worry, they were both really great bucks, and either were bigger than anything else we'd seen that day.

We grabbed our gear and headed over to the downed buck and as we got close, I could see he was very nice. I later taped him at 15" length which is actually bigger than any pronghorn I or my wife has killed. Pretty impressive buck, great mass and big "flags". My boy was pretty thrilled. Sadly he hit it right through the neck, destroying the cape, but we'll still get a European mount done. He can always get a cape later and get a full mount if he wants.

I downplayed letting the larger one get away... but I'll admit I've have loved to have seen it up close as that thing must have been over 16", a true monster for the region. But yet again, a fun trip out and more memories made. This was the final tag of the year left to fill and we are all blessed by the experiences.










-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's a very nice buck ! congrats.

I just love antelope hunting, Best hunt there is to go on with kids....


----------



## noyes61 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice speed goat , congrats


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats that is a nice buck.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome Dallan. Pat that young man on the back for me.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

that kid..... -O|o--8/-:first: Has had one amazing year.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

That is an awesome speed goat. Tell him nice job.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

You are going to have to get a new freezer just for the game he has taken:mrgreen:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Wyoming? Either way, awesome goat, gonna make an great European. I made need to beg for some info Dallen, I really want to put my daughter in for one of these critters!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great looking buck! Utah hunt?


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Great buck! Congrats to your son.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

State?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wyoming



Bo0YaA said:


> Wyoming? Either way, awesome goat, gonna make an great European. I made need to beg for some info Dallen, I really want to put my daughter in for one of these critters!


The closer to Utah the worse the odds, to the point youth might not even draw while they are considered "youth". We hunted for years up in Unit 17 on the far corner of the state, tags were pretty much guaranteed every year. We paid a landowner a reasonable fee for permission to hunt 1800 acres, he didn't hunt himself but he loved being involved so much he'd drive us around and show us the "big ones". So that ended being nearly guided... we'd still field dress, drag them and get them in coolers etc but the rest of the time he'd tell stories and shoot the bull with us as we drove around and glassed. It was loads of fun.

Some good areas up near Medicine Bow where you can get on private lands relatively easy, even more so with the walk in access program. Just don't forget to sign and turn in the landowner voucher so the landowners get their kickback for letting hunters hunt.

-DallanC


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Congratulations to your boy and way to go Dad for getting him out there. Great goat to go along with even better memories.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Why was this thread moved? The main forum it was posted in was simply "Big Game Hunting", which this thread is about. It is not a thread about "hunting out of utah" to which the thread was moved to.

Note the sub description for the big game forum: "Big game hunting in Utah _*and elsewhere *_-"

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a beautiful antelope. Congratulations to both of you.

.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful buck! Congrats to your son!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Dang nice buck


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I would take that buck on any unit, in any state without a second thought. Most people never get one that big. Congrats to both of you on an awesome hunt!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> That's a very nice buck ! congrats.
> 
> I just love antelope hunting, Best hunt there is to go on with kids....


that and bear hunting


----------

